# Eve ship lap repair under metal roof? Pro advice help



## Dsmartin (Jun 22, 2021)

Hello. I’ve had two contractors come out for quotes. One said they can remove the metal roof, replace/repair bad ship lap and reinstall existing metal roof. Another said he wouldn’t do it because you should reinstall new metal roof where it was removed and the roof is 30 years old and does not have replacement pieces. He mentioned the metal will bend when removing so it should not be reused..


Some of the damage is termite so im curious if I can just treat it and fill it since there is no water intrusion?

Would like to hear any other professionals thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

IMO, it's a crap shoot when trying to remove something and then re-use it. Possible to do, sure but with an older style like that no way to get any replacement pieces if and when needed. As for "filling", I saw an episode of This Old House where they used an epoxy mixture to fill and repair old widow sills.


----------



## Dsmartin (Jun 22, 2021)

roofermann said:


> IMO, it's a crap shoot when trying to remove something and then re-use it. Possible to do, sure but with an older style like that no way to get any replacement pieces if and when needed. As for "filling", I saw an episode of This Old House where they used an epoxy mixture to fill and repair old widow sills.


Thanks for your input!


----------



## blackburnroofer (Jun 25, 2021)

roofermann said:


> IMO, it's a crap shoot when trying to remove something and then re-use it. Possible to do, sure but with an older style like that no way to get any replacement pieces if and when needed. As for "filling", I saw an episode of This Old House where they used an epoxy mixture to fill and repair old widow sills.



I completely agree. 

There is also that challenge with control once termite damage has started. We are yet to see effective post termite damage treatment. Treatment during installation has been the most effective.


----------

